# Back to basics....



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Went back to as simple as possible.... M16A4 clone with a 1x5 instead of an acog. Tested and sighted it in but haven't started making loads for it... Probably going to be a good gun so far. I love the standard 20 inchers, nothing better to shoot steal, yotes, ground hogs, etc with lol...

BCM upper and Bolt Carrier Group

Windham Weaponry 20 inch barrel, front sight etc

PSa Lower and LPK

BCM PNT trigger

KAC M5 Ras Rail and covers

White Oak A2 stock

Specter sling

ADM scout mount

Colt carry handle

Leupold VX3i 1.5x5.5 scope


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

That will work. Nice rig.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice !!


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Got a bayonet finally for it... An Ontario Knife Company 3s... Guess I can go deer hunting and just drop out of the stand and bayonet a buck now.... I can be like a cougar, only bipedal...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

UMMM... NO !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Hmmmmm, from the pic hope you know which way is up and down , lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Google Tim Wells Artery.

Tim is the archer that IS the " Relentless Pursuit" TV show.


----------

